# Lighting Issue



## shima (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello, 
I am a beginner having a 37 gallon tall talk of 30 inches length and 24 inches height. I would like to establish the plant very well in my aquarium, but have not been successful. I figured out that I need to have more powerful lighting system and having a trouble with choosing the texture. As you all know, 30 long texture is a kind of hard to find, so I thought purchasing 24 having more wattages with the same price instead, since the tank is tall. Does it make sense? I was thinking to purchase Aqualight 130W compact fluorescent. Is it a good choice? Or is it okay if I purchase same spec, but cheaper Chinese product we can find on the ebay? I am afraid if the similar question has been already posted in somewhere, but I could not find. If you could give me any suggestions choosing the device, I will be appreciated.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

You will always be better off buying name brand, cheaper units are just that most times having cheaper ballasts, bulbs and wireing I might suggest you trying to find a nice T-5 setup as these will penetrate with better par at deeper levels than PC's do another words 96 watts of T-5's will put out more useable and intense light than 130 watts of PC's hope this helps


----------



## shima (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you very much for a reply. It is good to know that T5 is better than PC. As for the size issue, doesn't it matter if I use 24 long texture for 30 long tank in general? 
Thanks,


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Check out this one in the 30 inch FW model, I know its only 48 watts but if its not enough you could always get a second one. I am always thinking SW so I was saying 4 bulb but a 2 bulb with both being day light just might be enough.

Aquarium Lighting for Freshwater and Reef Systems: Nova Extreme Compact SLR T-5 Fixtures


----------



## shima (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you very much everybody, the information was very helpful!


----------

